# What does EML stand for in relation to cars? what does PCM stand for?



## LouisLaLoope (13 Sep 2007)

What does EML stand for in relation to cars? It's some light on a dash board, I think?!!

Also, what does PCM stand for?  "They carried out a PCM update."

What is this language?!

Many thanks.  I'm a girl in need of help.


----------



## Caveat (13 Sep 2007)

*Re: EML light in cars*

No expert myself, but I think EML refers to the electronic throttle regulator (not sure exactly what it stands for though).

PCM, otherwise known as ECU, otherwise known as the 'brain' is the cars 'central electronic control' unit if you like - it's function amongst other things is to diagnose electronic faults and provide info on same via diagnostic device that some of the bigger garages have. Holds electronic info on keys etc as well I think.

So I guess if something was done to the _EML_ then the _PCM_ would probably have to be updated.

Hope this helps!


----------



## asdfg (13 Sep 2007)

*Re: EML light in cars*

Anything


----------



## Mr2 (13 Sep 2007)

*Re: EML light in cars*

Electronic Malfunction light.

Program control module.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (14 Sep 2007)

Many thanks everyone for those replies.  Women and cars, eh?  We shouldn't be allowed to mix...  ;0)


----------



## oopsbuddy (14 Sep 2007)

LouisLaLoope said:


> Many thanks everyone for those replies.  Women and cars, eh?  We shouldn't be allowed to mix...  ;0)



I couldn't possibly comment on the observation above, but I will freely admit that I had no idea what those terms meant either.....and I'm not a woman!!


----------

